# $100 Banded Bird..... Can yuu guess the age?



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Per my last post you guys were guessing how old this bird I shot was. I just received the info. It was banded in Broad RIV MTH, Manitoba.
Ok Leo here's your chance . Enjoy.... I will let you know on Monday the 29th when I get back.

Sean


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

2004


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

'02


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

2000


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

1998


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

1932


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

2004


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

1998


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

1999


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

2007/08


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

One dollar?


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

1984


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Aug 7, 2006


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

June, 2005.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

12/27/92


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

7/9/96 :beer:


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

1997


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

1992


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Today is the day. When was it!?


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry, Thanks for playing along. If you guessed a dollar your not close nor 1932. It was July 12, 2004.

Sean


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Brody wins!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

8) 8) Just saw this. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Banded birds are awesome... My buddy shot a brandt down at the shore last week in NJ and it was banded. They banded it in 2004 above the border of canada in Siberia or somethin up there. Now that is wild!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Good job Brody. The goose I shot last year was banded up in the northern part of Hudson Bay.

Sean


----------

